# Calderpark Zoo, Glasgow, July 2008



## RedDave (Jul 31, 2008)

Calderpark Zoo closed five years ago, owing to financial problems. It's now pretty much a ned's playground: lots of grafitti, burnt tyres, etc.

This was my first visit, despite growing up in and around Glasgow.

















Parrot house








































Exit


----------



## jock1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Have all the neds escaped from the zoo LOL


----------



## natalion (Jul 31, 2008)

Woah thats looks like such a cool place..

It looks really big and like theres alot to look at! Fantastic, wish i could find somewhere just as large and amazing!


----------



## smileysal (Jul 31, 2008)

Good grief, this looks in a terrible state now. Not seen pics from here since Turbozutek did it, I think a couple of years ago. (There was still a tiger living there at that point, even tho it had closed  )

Excellent pics, even tho it's in its present state, it still looks like a good explore.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## gb2774 (Aug 5, 2008)

went here when i was young, seems a shame that the place is totally wrecked now


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 5, 2008)

smileysal said:


> (There was still a tiger living there at that point, even tho it had closed  )l




i knew i hadnt imagined the tiger bit!!!!

and its really gone downhill hasnt it


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice one. The sign should read 'is there room for neds in the world'


----------



## cogito (Aug 5, 2008)

Bloody hell, looks like it closed 25 years ago not 5 years ago! That's chavs for you though.


----------



## Random (Aug 7, 2008)

Pity they couldn't have herded all the neds into the tiger house a couple of years ago. Jesus, even their graffiti is shite.


----------

